
Let’s just hope the Supreme Court shuts South Dakota v. Wayfair down - arbuge
https://trackingtalk.com/index.php/2018/04/17/lets-just-hope-the-supreme-court-shuts-south-dakota-v-wayfair-down/
======
Finnucane
Wouldn’t one of you clever yc types start up an online service to manage tax
collections for small businesses? Since a lot of these folks are using third-
party payment systems already, it seems like it would be a solvable problem.

~~~
arbuge
Software solutions are not the answer here. Filing in 50 states, even if
automated, exposes small businesses to time & money-consuming audits in 50
states. That is extremely undesirable but it will become a fact of life if
this case goes the wrong way.

------
mkempe
Are regular mail-order catalogues expected to start doing the same?

